# Fromm Dog Food



## Ziggy (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi - my other thread on digestive issues became too confusing as it evolved into an argument/discussion between other members on dog food ingredients.

I have narrowed down my choice to switching Allie and Ziggy to Fromm - only need advice on whether to go 4 Star and Adult Gold formula. I am not going grain free at this time. _ here is a brief background from the thread on digestive issues. Allie has issues with ash content and my former vet in Miami reminded me of that yesterday when he conferenced with the vet in Las Vegas - Allie is still having problem; Ziggy just a little soft. Fromm has a lower ash content.

Thank you so much. I would really appreciate advice as to just 4 Star or Adult Gold formulas. 

Mary Lou, Allie and Ziggy


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

If Fromm is what you want then use Fromm Classic. The fiber is far better in Fromm Classic for the problem you are describing.

Gold, otherwise. The 4 Star foods are overpriced and have ingredients that a dog already having issues doesn't need.


----------



## Ziggy (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you very much.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

i use the gf from for my two and just added the adult gold and so far, so good.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Jackson's stool was always a little softer than I 'like' on Fromm which is why I started looking for something else. He ate a variety of different Fromm formulas for over 6 months... and it wasn't anything that was like dire, just a bit softer ... I prefer his poopies smaller, harder, and easier to pick up. Great company though. I think I like their Gold foods better than the 4star though. I think it's maybe a bit too complicated for my guy, too many ingredients, not enough fiber maybe.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Good company. I like the plain ole Classic formula. Simple and affordable.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I think that Fromm 4-Star is the best quality of the foods they offer, both the grain free and grain inclusive. I'm not sure which would be less likely to produce digestive issues, but based on ingredients, I prefer the 4-Star.


----------



## shellbeme (Dec 8, 2010)

I love Fromm. I have one dog who is very sensitive to something, I have never had any testing done on him but we've settled with Canine Caviar because it's the only kibble I have found that doesn't cause him to have soft stool and or to vomit everything up. On fromm he threw up several times a week-I think the food is excellent (my younger dog did great on it) I used the 4 star line, however the formulas are all very ingredient heavy so if you have a dog with food sensitivities you may find it's not the best option.


----------



## Ziggy (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you; bought a 15 pound bag of 4-star and was also give 5 sample bags of Gold at the store; have given them each 1/4 cup last night and this morning. Hopefully this will work; not so sure about the Fromm canned food as a topper - will worry about that later. Also Fromm has a relative low fiber content compared to some foods and Ziggy has anal issues - my supplement his food with fiber later, if necessary. Allie has a vet appt Sat a.m. as things are still not right. Thank you for all of your input.


----------



## jaber6 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ziggy said:


> Thank you; bought a 15 pound bag of 4-star and was also give 5 sample bags of Gold at the store; have given them each 1/4 cup last night and this morning. Hopefully this will work; not so sure about the Fromm canned food as a topper - will worry about that later. Also Fromm has a relative low fiber content compared to some foods and Ziggy has anal issues - my supplement his food with fiber later, if necessary. Allie has a vet appt Sat a.m. as things are still not right. Thank you for all of your input.


Last week we tested Fromm can food as a topper with his Acana Ranchlands Wild Prairie. He loves it! I've been thinking of switching him to Fromm 4-star.


----------



## Ziggy (Mar 25, 2013)

which Fromm topper did your purchase?


----------



## jaber6 (Feb 21, 2013)

Ziggy said:


> which Fromm topper did your purchase?


This is the one we got.


----------



## Ziggy (Mar 25, 2013)

I got two cans of the Gold chicken pate - the specialty store want 4.75 per can for the 4 star. The other really really good store is now ordering me a 15 pound bag of the Gold so I can try that also; they also will order cans for less. Plus it is my favorite of the two specialty stores as they have a German Shepherd rescue events twice a month.


----------



## Ziggy (Mar 25, 2013)

Update on Fromm and the dogs: Ziggy has been transitioned to the 4 Star Chicken a la Veg but has twice in the past week thrown up a small amount of food 10 hours after eating; Allie still has cow paddy diarrhea and I finally found a really good vet - or at least she seems to be - had an appt. yesterday - put Allie on metronidazole for 5 days; would like to change Allie to Iams Low Residue Food for a period of time; she understands that I do not want to feed Iams; however since Allie has been on the Royal Canin GI food from the other vet - 1/2 serving and 1/2 serving of Chicken a la Veg, the vet said wait until our appt. Monday to discuss food. I am beginning to think the 4-Star is too much for Ziggy or it is the 1 tablespoon of Duck/Chicken Fromm Pate he gets with each meal. I threw out the remaining Organix as it immediately gave him diarrhea - am very upset - they both were doing so well on Organix until Merrick started to make it. Am wondering if it was just a bad bag and I should try the Organix again; any suggestions as to a topper - canned - would be appreciate and any suggestions as to food would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Ziggy said:


> Update on Fromm and the dogs: Ziggy has been transitioned to the 4 Star Chicken a la Veg but has twice in the past week thrown up a small amount of food 10 hours after eating; Allie still has cow paddy diarrhea and I finally found a really good vet - or at least she seems to be - had an appt. yesterday - put Allie on metronidazole for 5 days; would like to change Allie to Iams Low Residue Food for a period of time; she understands that I do not want to feed Iams; however since Allie has been on the Royal Canin GI food from the other vet - 1/2 serving and 1/2 serving of Chicken a la Veg, the vet said wait until our appt. Monday to discuss food. I am beginning to think the 4-Star is too much for Ziggy or it is the 1 tablespoon of Duck/Chicken Fromm Pate he gets with each meal. I threw out the remaining Organix as it immediately gave him diarrhea - am very upset - they both were doing so well on Organix until Merrick started to make it. Am wondering if it was just a bad bag and I should try the Organix again; any suggestions as to a topper - canned - would be appreciate and any suggestions as to food would be appreciated. Thank you.


Looks like all foods tried have chicken in them? I'd try a non-chicken kibble; maybe fish.


----------



## Kumakichi (May 8, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> I love Fromm. I have one dog who is very sensitive to something, I have never had any testing done on him but we've settled with Canine Caviar because it's the only kibble I have found that doesn't cause him to have soft stool and or to vomit everything up. On fromm he threw up several times a week-I think the food is excellent (my younger dog did great on it) I used the 4 star line, however the formulas are all very ingredient heavy so if you have a dog with food sensitivities you may find it's not the best option.


My dog is sensitive too and I've tried Fromm's Tunalini. Its pretty good stuff. Overall I've found going completely grain free with foods has helped my dog tremendously. And for whatever reason the fish foods seem to be working best for him.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

when looking for a food without chicken make sure there's no chicken carcass or chicken fat.
i have one that is chicken sensitive (at least so far, that seems to be the case) and it's not the easiest thing to find a food without some form of chicken.
we're now using wellness ocean-good fishes,(safe) , no soy, no wheat, no grains, no chicken stuff.

sp far , so good and we're now on the second bag. i got the smallest bag to start, just in case, and now we just bought the next size up. no more feet chewing, licking or scratching.


----------



## SpinRetrievers (Jun 1, 2013)

bett said:


> when looking for a food without chicken make sure there's no chicken carcass or chicken fat.
> i have one that is chicken sensitive (at least so far, that seems to be the case) and it's not the easiest thing to find a food without some form of chicken.
> we're now using wellness ocean-good fishes,(safe) , no soy, no wheat, no grains, no chicken stuff.
> 
> sp far , so good and we're now on the second bag. i got the smallest bag to start, just in case, and now we just bought the next size up. no more feet chewing, licking or scratching.


Wellness is a mass produced food now owned by The Berwind-White Coal Company investment company. Most of the company's interests are in chemical industries.

Not sure I would support these guys based on the history polluting PA.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

SpinRetrievers said:


> Wellness is a mass produced food now owned by The Berwind-White Coal Company investment company. Most of the company's interests are in chemical industries.
> 
> Not sure I would support these guys based on the history polluting PA.


again? you're back.

but you liked monsanto. i guess that's different .


----------

